# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "Maybe This Batman Guy Will Work Out": Promotional Ads for Legendary Superheroes

## CBR News

CSBG's latest comic book ad spotlight looks at house ads promoting the first appearances of classic superheroes like Batman, Hulk & Superman.


_Full article here._

----------

